# Is there still hope?



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

So my pup is now 10 months old and I am still working on his ears!! 

I started gluing at around 5 months using the pre made ear forms. One of his ears was shaped a little funny and I thought it probably had no hope. It flopped forward like a lab and was extra extra wide at the base. 
Well I took the forms out of that one and its been standing for a little over a month!!! It's slightly dorky and wiggles when he walks, but its adorable and Im pretty sure up for good! 


The other ear is the more normal, it stood up every once in a while for a day or two at a time when he was 3-4 months. Its improved a lot and it stands up most of the time for over a week after I take the form out, and then it slowly gets floppier towards the end of the week. I put a little support in for a few days or so, and its up again. This has been going on for the last month. 
Its pretty strong when I first take the form out, but when he pins his ears back for friendly greetings or gets sad, it gets weaker in the spot where it bends over time. 


Anyways, I'm wondering if I'm just wasting my time working on that one ear still. I know people say after 8 or 9 months there is not much hope, but the one ear did start standing at 9 months. Pretzl is also very heavy boned and still has a lot of room to grow into his paws (and ears!) so maybe he is just slower maturing? 

I would greatly appreciate any tips or experiences!  Of course I love my guy just as much if his ear flops, but I do like upwards ears for health (and looks too), and its no big deal putting the forms in. Pretzl doesn't seems to mind, at all, he actually looks forward to me putting stuff in his ears cause he gets a treat afterwards.  So if I thought messing with that one ear for a couple more months would help, it would be worth a try!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd keep the forms in for a bit longer. Can't hurt and sure may help 

And, of course, you'll love him no matter what!


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

My 12 week puppy ears arenot standing yet


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

10 months ... Keep forms in. Can't hurt.

12 weeks ... Way to early to worry


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

TIPS TO STRENGTHEN EARS:


*Feed RAW bones: there are over 150 muscles in the jaw that help strengthen the ears with all the tugging & chewing. Ask the butcher to save you the large knuckle bones. Start out giving the bone for a short amount of time once/twice per day as it can cause diarrhea in some dogs. Put bone in frig or freezer in-between times to keep it fresh.

*Ear exercises: Unexpectedly, whistle, squeak a toy, or call his name many times during the day to make his ears stand for a second!

**Gently* pinch the base of the ears together and massage the base without bending the upper ear.

*Dog Crates: Sometimes if a crate is too small and the dogs head is touching the top of the crate, his ears are being forced down, not allowing them to stand. 

*Some people add dry, unflavored gelatin powder for the collagen in it to strengthen the ears. Knox Unflavored Gelatin is in a bright orange box next to the Jello and puddings in the grocery store. 2 Tbsp per feeding is sprinkled over the top of the pups' food. Gelatin is derived from the collagen in the bones, cartilage, connective tissue and skin of healthy animals. Which includes cattle bone, cattle hides and fresh frozen pigskins that are sourced from government-inspected meat processing facilities.


Moms


----------



## lloydsound123 (Mar 5, 2018)

My male is 8 months old. Both ears up. 1 is firm and the other wobbly. I'm in South Africa and we don't have Knox. Can any other gelatine brand work?


----------

